# how stupid am I



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yesterday evening while I was cremating sausages on the BBQ, I thought the pool level looked a bit low, so I put the hose in and turned the tap on, only meaning to leave it there while I was cooking eating etc.. an hour tops!!!

I´ve just gone out to the garden now and oooooopps my pools overflowing! I´d left the damn tap on all this time!!!

Water isnt that cheap in Spain is it??? Its metred and my husband is either gonna kill me or sell me to pay for it!!!!!!!

I am so cross with myself! Has anyone else done anything this stupid???

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yesterday evening while I was cremating sausages on the BBQ, I thought the pool level looked a bit low, so I put the hose in and turned the tap on, only meaning to leave it there while I was cooking eating etc.. an hour tops!!!
> 
> I´ve just gone out to the garden now and oooooopps my pools overflowing! I´d left the damn tap on all this time!!!
> 
> ...


Would that be on a scale of 1 to 10 Jo? 

Better than a guy I was talking to in Spain, he got a water bill for around 1500 euros more than it should have been. He couldn't figure it out until he noticed that the guy next door had re-tiled his pool. The cheeky b****r had used his next door neighbours outdoor water supply to re-fill his pool when he was absent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Would that be on a scale of 1 to 10 Jo?
> 
> Better than a guy I was talking to in Spain, he got a water bill for around 1500 euros more than it should have been. He couldn't figure it out until he noticed that the guy next door had re-tiled his pool. The cheeky b****r had used his next door neighbours outdoor water supply to re-fill his pool when he was absent.



hhmm 11 out of 10 without doubt! , I wonder how much ours will be, that tap was on for about 15 hours full blast!!! I cant bear to think about it!


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I hear your confession, my child: 

I am sure we have all done worse but nobody got hurt and nothing got broken so no real harm done. 

I know I have done much worse - so only 1 out of 10 on Richter Scale not a venal sin, not a cardinal sin and not even a carnal sin!! 

3 Bloody Marys and promise not to do it again, you are absolved.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I hear your confession, my child:
> 
> I am sure we have all done worse but nobody got hurt and nothing got broken so no real harm done.
> 
> ...


yes, but I might have to resort to "cardinal sin" to pay for it!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> hhmm 11 out of 10 without doubt! , I wonder how much ours will be, that tap was on for about 15 hours full blast!!! I cant bear to think about it!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


How about this one, it's from a building site around the corner from my house. I'd love to know what idiot did this.







Thats right, the lamp post is in the road.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

NO, your secret is safe with us. 

If that's the "worst" thing you have done all day, you will still be going upstairs. I'll put in a good word for you. The way I feel today I'll be getting there before you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> How about this one, it's from a building site around the corner from my house. I'd love to know what idiot did this.
> View attachment 689
> 
> Thats right, the lamp post is in the road.



Theres a house down the road from me here that has its entrance on the road and they've put a crash barrier right across his drive so he has to park his car on the verge....!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Don't sweat it Jo.....intelligence was never an essential requirement I ever looked for in a woman!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mickybob said:


> How about this one, it's from a building site around the corner from my house. I'd love to know what idiot did this.
> View attachment 689
> 
> Thats right, the lamp post is in the road.



[email protected] in the road! Crazy stuff!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Don't sweat it Jo.....intelligence was never an essential requirement I ever looked for in a woman!


 I´ll have you know I´ve got O levels, A levels, a degree and everything, I´ve even got a qualification in wiping bums!!!!!!! There!!!!

You´d soon change your tune if it was YOUR water bill!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Don't sweat it Jo.....intelligence was never an essential requirement I ever looked for in a woman!


Dammit. Just when I thought we had a connection. All those posts about blogging in your boxers as well.....how could I have misread the signs?!?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Dammit. Just when I thought we had a connection. All those posts about blogging in your boxers as well.....how could I have misread the signs?!?!


Blogging? I don't do blogging Tallulah! That's for sad internet losers!

My time on the net is 99% work and 1% upsetting dumb Brit Expats (and getting banned) on forums!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Well....what a silly billy you are JoJo 

The garden was watered then


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yesterday evening while I was cremating sausages on the BBQ, I thought the pool level looked a bit low, so I put the hose in and turned the tap on, only meaning to leave it there while I was cooking eating etc.. an hour tops!!!
> 
> I´ve just gone out to the garden now and oooooopps my pools overflowing! I´d left the damn tap on all this time!!!
> 
> ...


Oops!



Doggy


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a section in the Voz de Galicia called "chapuzas gallegas" that really put leaving your tap on and lamp posts in the middle of the street quite into perspective.
Here is the most recent:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Yesterday evening while I was cremating sausages on the BBQ, I thought the pool level looked a bit low, so I put the hose in and turned the tap on, only meaning to leave it there while I was cooking eating etc.. an hour tops!!!
> 
> I´ve just gone out to the garden now and oooooopps my pools overflowing! I´d left the damn tap on all this time!!!
> 
> ...


Jo Ive done that three or four times now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Jo Ive done that three or four times now



What damage did it do to your water bill Strav???

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> What damage did it do to your water bill Strav???


No damage to his water bill! But it caused excessive damage to his stupid ponytail when it floated down to the Mediterranean.....with his stupid head still attached it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> What damage did it do to your water bill Strav???
> 
> Jo xx


Nothing too noticeable iirc, our bill is never more than about €70 a quarter


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No damage to his water bill! But it caused excessive damage to his stupid ponytail when it floated down to the Mediterranean.....with his stupid head still attached it.


Nobber!
I think I can safely say that now I'm not a mod


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Nobber!
> I think I can safely say that now I'm not a mod


Well I can honestly say this is a hell of a better place without you patrolling it with your finger hovering over the ban button whenever you see my name.

Jo is doing a fantastic job here.....and brings some glamour and style to the place....rather than your "Lost in the Seventies" style of personal grooming.

And Steve's doing a great job of bringing the trolleys back like the old dodderers employed by B&Q.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

If you check your meter reading on your last bill and your present reading you will have an idea how serious the damage is. However, the price per cubic meter might not be the same. For example, here in the municipality of Pantón the first 18m3 are charges at 0,12€ but then for the following 10m3 it is more expensive and so on. The charge rises a lot as water is considered a precious resource and the idea is for people to use it sparingly so they penalise you for waste as they see it. If you ring your town hall and find out the charges you will know how much you are likely to pay. Then you can write a formal letter to the town hall explaining the situation and see what they say. Some of my friends here had a similar problem when they changed from private source to town hall water and didn't realise there was a stop tap so the water was leaking into their well. They found out when they had a bill for over 500€. We wrote to the town hall and stating they had had a leak but as they were in the uk, they didn't realise until they received the bill and then we got someone out to check the problem, by which time nearly another three weeks had elapsed and the meter had clocked up another 30 odd m3! But the town hall didn't bill them for the excess and even paid back most of the first bill as they took into account the circumstances. It's worth a try!
Anles xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> If you check your meter reading on your last bill and your present reading you will have an idea how serious the damage is. However, the price per cubic meter might not be the same. For example, here in the municipality of Pantón the first 18m3 are charges at 0,12€ but then for the following 10m3 it is more expensive and so on. The charge rises a lot as water is considered a precious resource and the idea is for people to use it sparingly so they penalise you for waste as they see it. If you ring your town hall and find out the charges you will know how much you are likely to pay. Then you can write a formal letter to the town hall explaining the situation and see what they say. Some of my friends here had a similar problem when they changed from private source to town hall water and didn't realise there was a stop tap so the water was leaking into their well. They found out when they had a bill for over 500€. We wrote to the town hall and stating they had had a leak but as they were in the uk, they didn't realise until they received the bill and then we got someone out to check the problem, by which time nearly another three weeks had elapsed and the meter had clocked up another 30 odd m3! But the town hall didn't bill them for the excess and even paid back most of the first bill as they took into account the circumstances. It's worth a try!
> Anles xxx



Yes, thats worth a try, I´ll need a bilingual friend to help me I think... STEVE????? he has his uses??????


Thanx Anles

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Well I can honestly say this is a hell of a better place without you patrolling it with your finger hovering over the ban button whenever you see my name.
> 
> Jo is doing a fantastic job here.....and brings some glamour and style to the place....rather than your "Lost in the Seventies" style of personal grooming.
> 
> And Steve's doing a great job of bringing the trolleys back like the old dodderers employed by B&Q.


lol!!! Bringing the trolleys back??? Does he have a dodgy limp as well?!?!?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Does he have a dodgy limp as well?!?!?


I am aware of the words "dodgy" and "limp" being used to describe Steve on a fairly regular basis!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hiya Jojo,
If you need any help writing the letter feel free to pm me, it's no big deal to write out a letter explaining the situation, well maybe a slightly edited version  
Anles xxx


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

anles said:


> If you check your meter reading on your last bill and your present reading you will have an idea how serious the damage is. However, the price per cubic meter might not be the same. For example, here in the municipality of Pantón the first 18m3 are charges at 0,12€ but then for the following 10m3 it is more expensive and so on. Anles xxx


Hi Anles,

Regarding your post above am I to understand that you only pay 12 Euro cents (€ 0.12) for a cubic meter of water? I have an apartment on a development in Pedreguer and I get charged € 3.75 per M3!! I’ve had the place for 2 years now but only use it twice a year, 10 days in February and 4 weeks in the summer. The last bill I got actually showed the consumption for the time I was there in February and it was 2 M3 which based on an average consumption of 120 liters per person per day (there was two of us) the consumption is about right but the cost € 7.51 is another story. Any light you could shed would be appreciated.

Thanks dec


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Dec,
I live in a small in town in the north west where water is abundant. Included in your water bill, you sometimes pay additional rates, such as "alcantarillado" (sewerage) hence the total is more. Your water bill should be itemised, there are various surcharges too. VAT is charged on the final amount, but my bill reads like this:
total water cosumed 21m3 of which 18 are charges at 0.12 and three are charged at 0.21. I pay a standing charge of 1.49€ (for meter rental) and sewerage charge (saneamiento) 2.52€ 7% VAT is applied to these three charges. Then we pay a tax (canon) to our local government (xunta) of 4.39€ which does not have VAT. 
Hope this helps.
Kind regards,
Anles


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

anles said:


> Hi Dec,
> I live in a small in town in the north west where water is abundant. Included in your water bill, you sometimes pay additional rates, such as "alcantarillado" (sewerage) hence the total is more. Your water bill should be itemised, there are various surcharges too. VAT is charged on the final amount, but my bill reads like this:
> total water cosumed 21m3 of which 18 are charges at 0.12 and three are charged at 0.21. I pay a standing charge of 1.49€ (for meter rental) and sewerage charge (saneamiento) 2.52€ 7% VAT is applied to these three charges. Then we pay a tax (canon) to our local government (xunta) of 4.39€ which does not have VAT.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Hi Anles,

Thanks for the quick feedback, I think I need to do some more investigating with the management of the development, I’m a long way away from what you pay. Just as a matter of interest what do you pay for a Kilowatt of Electricity if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi again,
too bl**** much! Unfortunately I live in a flat which when they were built 23 years ago were intended to have night storage heaters (although in actual fact the instalation proved not to be adequate and when several people installed them we had numerous power cut in the building until it was partially rewired) so we had double meter for the then cheaper night rate (tarifa nocturna). However the new rates that have been introduced since mean I pay a lot more on my daily usage which is when I actually use my electricity as I have gas heating! There is a possibility of changing meters which would reduce my costs but as my flat is co-owned with my exhusband we haven't gotten round to sorting it yet. My electricity company is FENOSA and I pay 0,13€ day rate (llano) and 0.06€ night rate (valle). However now they charge monthly I am now paying almost the same per month as I was paying before every two months! 
BTW I have 3.30kw contracted, the more power contracted the more the standing charge.
Kind regards,
Anles


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

anles said:


> Hi again,
> too bl**** much! Unfortunately I live in a flat which when they were built 23 years ago were intended to have night storage heaters (although in actual fact the instalation proved not to be adequate and when several people installed them we had numerous power cut in the building until it was partially rewired) so we had double meter for the then cheaper night rate (tarifa nocturna). However the new rates that have been introduced since mean I pay a lot more on my daily usage which is when I actually use my electricity as I have gas heating! There is a possibility of changing meters which would reduce my costs but as my flat is co-owned with my exhusband we haven't gotten round to sorting it yet. My electricity company is FENOSA and I pay 0,13€ day rate (llano) and 0.06€ night rate (valle). However now they charge monthly I am now paying almost the same per month as I was paying before every two months!
> BTW I have 3.30kw contracted, the more power contracted the more the standing charge.
> Kind regards,
> Anles


Hi Anles and thanks again for the info, I get charged € 0.1468 per Kilowatt so not too much difference there, my apartment has electricity only no gas. How the development works is the electricity and water are supplied to the development and then re-distributed to the various apartments. We all have a separate electricity and water meter but I believe that as we are not individually contracted to the water/electricity provider we get our water and electricity as a hotel would, therefore we are contracted to a pretty large amount. Just need to follow up on the water issue. 

Thanks again and all the best.
dec


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

JoJo.

I really hate to bump this  but we got out water bill today. Have you had yours yet?:evil:eep:

:sorry::sorry::sorry:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> JoJo.
> 
> I really hate to bump this  but we got out water bill today. Have you had yours yet?:evil:eep:
> 
> :sorry::sorry::sorry:


Dont!! We did get a water bill yesterday but its apparently for 0ct, nov, dec of last year????? and that came in at just under 80€! I am having trouble understanding the water billing system here, my landlord just confuses me.!!!!!!

I'm dreading the "biggy" tho!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

A slight reprive then Jo. You have time to save up for it then


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> A slight reprive then Jo. You have time to save up for it then



Yes, I wont have to sell any body parts just yet!!lol

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> Dont!! We did get a water bill yesterday but its apparently for 0ct, nov, dec of last year????? and that came in at just under 80€! I am having trouble understanding the water billing system here, my landlord just confuses me.!!!!!!
> 
> I'm dreading the "biggy" tho!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



can anyone understand why it would be that I've just recieved a water bill for oct, nov, dec now??? Is that how the water is paid for over here, quarterly in 3 month arrears??? 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sure this is not normal. I don't take much notice of ours coz we just hand it over to the landlord. I am sure it's only for 2 months but not from half a year ago I suppose you are sure you haven't already paid for that one!!??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I'm sure this is not normal. I don't take much notice of ours coz we just hand it over to the landlord. I am sure it's only for 2 months but not from half a year ago I suppose you are sure you haven't already paid for that one!!??


I'm quite confues and so is the landlord, he sent us the wrong electricity bill last time, when we told him it was the wrong one he didnt come back to us with the right one... and then appeared to get annoyed cos we missed payment on one - the one he hadnt sent us!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*How stupid am I!!!??? #2*

Well, most people know that I have stopped smoking and suck on a personal vaporizer instead. The nicotine I get from a juice that includes nicotine. I have 3 bottles with different levels of nic in them: low, medium and extra extra high for when I need a real hit but use this very little.

So, off we go out. Stop for a coffee, me sucking on my e-cig (strange looks as doing so..lol). Then off to visit my friend for an hour, still sucking on my e-***. "I don't know why I feel so tired", I said yawning my head off! "I could just drift off into a nice quiet snooze", I stated, (nothing to do with the company, I may add..lol).

So, still sucking away, I suddenly notice that the bottle of juice was fuller than expected.

OMG!!!! I had only bought out the extra extra high juice. I had nearly killed myself on a nicotine overdose!!:doh::rip::angel::amen::violin:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Well, most people know that I have stopped smoking and suck on a personal vaporizer instead. The nicotine I get from a juice that includes nicotine. I have 3 bottles with different levels of nic in them: low, medium and extra extra high for when I need a real hit but use this very little.
> 
> So, off we go out. Stop for a coffee, me sucking on my e-cig (strange looks as doing so..lol). Then off to visit my friend for an hour, still sucking on my e-***. "I don't know why I feel so tired", I said yawning my head off! "I could just drift off into a nice quiet snooze", I stated, (nothing to do with the company, I may add..lol).
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me!!!!! You see that wouldnt have happened with a proper ***!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Very true Jo. But I can walk up hills now!!!:clap2::clap2:out:


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dont!! We did get a water bill yesterday but its apparently for 0ct, nov, dec of last year????? and that came in at just under 80€! I am having trouble understanding the water billing system here, my landlord just confuses me.!!!!!!
> 
> I'm dreading the "biggy" tho!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Not sure about the system where you are Jo, but my water meter's a trozo de pastel to read.

Standing charge.
Level one - First level which includes an amount of units of water, use them or not. The minimum in effect.

Second Level - from the minimum to a higher number of units. These cost more per unit than the first level.

Third level - from the second level up what you've used. These units are expensive by any comparative. The idea is to save the planet so if you use them, you going to pay big time.

Add these up and bingo, there's your bill to date.

Your meter, if like ours, is in units, so making the reading nice and easy. If you have a past bill explaining the charges per unit at each level etc., you should be able to see what damage is heading your way.

In our case, we usually have Standing charge + 1st level and a very small amount of level 2. Never level 3.... yet!! We usually pay around 35€ a quarter. Our washing machine is on every day without a miss, so it's not that we don't use much. But then prices vary a lot between provinces and we do come from a province where not too long ago 99% of non city folk had their own well. Many still do, specially if they have a pool. We also have one but only use it for watering the garden in the summer, washing cars etc., as water isn't that expensive here, and also, I guess the well helps us out too.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

decgraham said:


> Hi Anles and thanks again for the info, I get charged € 0.1468 per Kilowatt so not too much difference there, my apartment has electricity only no gas. How the development works is the electricity and water are supplied to the development and then re-distributed to the various apartments. We all have a separate electricity and water meter but I believe that as we are not individually contracted to the water/electricity provider we get our water and electricity as a hotel would, therefore we are contracted to a pretty large amount. Just need to follow up on the water issue.
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.
> dec


Hi Dec,
Not sure about the "not too much difference"!! Anles is on Fenosa's new cheap night, expensive day tarif. This change from the old system has caused riots in Galicia because a lot of people were caught out by them offering longer night rate (to mid day instead of 8 a.m. I think) but increasing the price and WHOPPING up the price for the day rate. Most people on that tarif now feel robbed and rightly so.

The standard rate is somewhere a little over 0.11 per Kw. So about 30% less than they're charging you. Are you on some sort of cheap night electricity deal, or simply paying the management company a 30% premium?!

Xose


----------



## jimm1909 (May 19, 2009)

i dont think water is too expensive here is it? i dont pay my water bill in my living situation so i dont really know


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sounds good to me!!!!! You see that wouldnt have happened with a proper ***!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Clink goes the lighter ....mmmmm....feels gooooood!!! stop winding her up Jo!!! (pass the marlborough lights hon!!)!!!

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

JoJo and Tally are being verrrry unfair.:ban: both of them please mod. :tongue:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Clink goes the lighter ....mmmmm....feels gooooood!!! stop winding her up Jo!!! (pass the marlborough lights hon!!)!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xxx


I'm on JPS ***** at the mo hun, mmmmmmmm ppppphhhhheeeewwwwww (that was me breathing out in a relaxed enjoying it manner! LOL)!! You cant beat a ciggie after a meal with a nice glass of vino tinto!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimm1909 said:


> i dont think water is too expensive here is it? i dont pay my water bill in my living situation so i dont really know


I'm trying to get my landlord to actually include the water and electricity in the rent, add a bit more each month and then I dont keep getting bills every 5 minutes which are usually wrong. I just need to work out a monthly average and then approach my landlord - not including last months when I left thwe water running for 15 hours!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm on JPS ***** at the mo hun, mmmmmmmm ppppphhhhheeeewwwwww (that was me breathing out in a relaxed enjoying it manner! LOL)!! You cant beat a ciggie after a meal with a nice glass of vino tinto!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Strong on taste jojo - I'm a simple girl at heart - can't beat a nice hand rolled Old Holborn with a filter.....smooooooth!!! Only do the packet jobbies when I'm out somewhere trying to be posh!!! Hey - Crisis tip no.1 lol!!!

Stop it, Chica's gonna kill us!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:boxing::heh::blabla::smokin::smokin::smokin::lalala::lalala:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Strong on taste jojo - I'm a simple girl at heart - can't beat a nice hand rolled Old Holborn with a filter.....smooooooth!!! Only do the packet jobbies when I'm out somewhere trying to be posh!!! Hey - Crisis tip no.1 lol!!!
> 
> Stop it, Chica's gonna kill us!!
> 
> Tally.xx


Nah, I'll bet she's hunting hi and lo for "that emergency packet" LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::crazy::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> :smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::crazy::lalala::lalala:



That's right Chica, don't pay any attention to them, you've kicked the weed where it hurt! Be proud. (I gave up at the millenium, and I never even think about it now.) :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Why, thank you Caz. Them lot are just jealous because they can't do it. 

Best thing I have done but could still kill for one now and again and it could be them 2 the way they're goin':fencing:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Why, thank you Caz. Them lot are just jealous because they can't do it.
> 
> Best thing I have done but could still kill for one now and again and it could be them 2 the way they're goin':fencing:


Sorry Chica - it's terribly hard, been trying to give up on and off for a while - I don't smoke a lot anyway and still in a place where I enjoy it. OH went to the pharmacy the other day and whilst there, saw some wierd mint and lemon smoke replacement sticks - didnt look very appealing - and asked the pharmacist about the e-ciggie. She thought he was kidding and he explained to her what it was. This pharmacist is a businesswoman first and a pharmacist second. Her pharmacy is full of homeopathic, organic, alternative etc products, so she was amazed to hear there was a "quit smoking" product she hadn't heard of and was going to ask about it. 

Just a thought - these things don't carry bad press that the likes of pharmacies would stay away from, do they? They've been tested and everythign?? Just a thought after your comment earlier on nearly overdosing and going into a nicotine coma!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Just clocked the latest topic of this thread

Chica, I think you deserve a medal for stopping:clap2::clap2::clap2::first: (couldn't find a medal so will a cup do?)




Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tally,

Our local pharmacy sells them but are very expensive. And, no, it hasn't been officially tested yet. I am a guinnea pig :flypig: lol. The actual (mist) smoke bit of it is the same that they use for stage mist which has been found to be harmless. The nic shouldn't be a problem as it is prescribed by doctors in various forms for quitting. The only other additive is food flavourings. So, in my own experience, being asthmatic too, is that I have cut down drastically on my inhalers and can now walk up hills without getting breathless. My toe nails are pink again  instead of a blue tinge showing bad circulation.

The juice, if swalled by a child, could kill them, so there is a warning on the bottles. If anyone seriously want to pack up smoking and has tried ALL other methods, this is a good one. Even to cut down it would be worth it.

A doctor on the e-cigarrete-forum is carrying out an experiment on so many people and to date he has found no side effects. If your OH is seriously thinking about it I would suggest he have a look on this forum. It is very active and has loads of info and advice. I can also give you the website of a supplier here in Spain that has the best prices so far and recommend a particular type of e-cig. I have 3 different types and a favourite.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Just clocked the latest topic of this thread
> 
> Chica, I think you deserve a medal for stopping:clap2::clap2::clap2::first: (couldn't find a medal so will a cup do?)
> 
> ...


Thank you owdoggy. I will wear it with pride


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Thank you owdoggy. I will wear it with pride


Yes, well odne Chica, I wasnt very helpful yesterday, I'm sorry... I'm just jealous!!

jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, well odne Chica, I wasnt very helpful yesterday, I'm sorry... I'm just jealous!!
> 
> jo xxx


It's no problem Jo. I took it in good heart..lol. Thought it was quite amusing


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am proud of you .....if only the other 43 million would not! 

Keep it up - we are all rooting for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am proud of you .....if only the other 43 million would not!
> 
> Keep it up - we are all rooting for you.



Some of us need our vices Stevie!!!!!!!!!!:humble:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am proud of you .....if only the other 43 million would not!
> 
> Keep it up - we are all rooting for you.


Thanks Steve. Even with this vapor thing it hasn't been easy. But I've done it. I never say to myself I will never have another one. That takes the pressure off and doesn't feel so daunting. Quite often when I am sat with my friend who is smoking I want to ask her for one but I found very early on it was a dissappointment so now the temptation flits into my head, then out again very quickly. :cheer2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Thanks Steve. Even with this vapor thing it hasn't been easy. But I've done it. I never say to myself I will never have another one. That takes the pressure off and doesn't feel so daunting. Quite often when I am sat with my friend who is smoking I want to ask her for one but I found very early on it was a dissappointment so now the temptation flits into my head, then out again very quickly. :cheer2:


Just out of interest, Chica, how many cigarettes did you used to smoke a day before you switched to vaping and how long had you been smoking for? 

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Just out of interest, Chica, how many cigarettes did you used to smoke a day before you switched to vaping and how long had you been smoking for?
> 
> Tally.xx


I smoked about 25 a day for 44 years. I started in the school playgroung at 13 There, I've given away my age now


----------

